# eCabinets tips and tricks.



## Scott Marshburn (Oct 12, 2014)

Hello everyone this is my first post on this forum. I would like to invite you to my YouTube channel eCabinets and tricks. I started this channel a few months ago. Today I was doing some web searching on the subject of woodworking and different forums out there. I came across this forum and saw that there was a section that members could post there videos. So today I would like to post this video on how to draw a cabinet with a face frame on the front and back. If any of you have ever or currently uses ecabinets I believe that you will like this video. So check it out and let me know what you think.
http://youtu.be/kZB09IscN3Y
My Channel
https://www.youtube.com/user/ecabinetstips


----------

